# Combos: Miralax + senna



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Usually senna will work for me, Miralax/lactulose never did, just gave me pain and gas. But I have such a plug...thinking of combining these two tonight...And advice or combos to recommend that work for you?


----------



## redrachel76 (Jun 28, 2009)

I take Magnesium, vitamin in a large dose, date syrup with no chemicals in and prune juice. So that's a combination of sorts. Senna always gives me cramps and stops working after a while. I'm not a doctor so don't rely on me for advice - but personally I see nothing wrong with combining things. Is miralax PEG?If it is then at some point I took PEG and Cascara Sagrada which is a herb like senna (same active ingredient) together and it worked well for a while before my body got used to it and I had to switch to something else. It did not do me harm.Just my two cents.


----------



## givemeabreaktolive (Jul 8, 2009)

I found that Magnesium powder works the best with less bloating and cramping than Senna or any other laxative. I have to take a double dose and i dont want to jinx it but ive been taking it for 3.5 years and it still works. With other laxatives i had to take them on a relatively empty stomach (3 hours after a meal) and wait until they actually worked to be able to eat. Otherwise they wouldnt work at all. But this one I can take after a meal and it still works.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks.I haven't seen magnesium powder...maybe at the health food store, will check it out.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, Miralax is PEG. The problem with it is that it is an osmotic and so everything gets slushy in there, but nothing comes out, I still need a stimulant (that is where the senna comes in). I have tried cascara sagrada too.There are days when I am so congested I can't breathe properly. Always in pain and of course severe discomfort.I am happy to be alive but at this time my main purpose in life is to survive one more day, get through the work day (need that paycheck) and get home to suffer in private. Sad. So...still searching for a combo that will work.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi I'm curious about mag powder - where do you get it from.And what does PEG mean?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I take double the dose miralax 2 times a day ( one at 7pm and one at 9pm )and the a capful Milk of mag-i am able to go completely without that icky incomplete mess and although it is watery I go in the am and done for the day- I am not running all day. what is good too is that until my gallbladder acted up and two diverticulitis attacks I have had no ibs pain. this combo has saved my life and I feel normal again. hoep this will help someone else too.God blesslorips. I am also on reglan which helps me move things along....


----------



## TFM (Jul 9, 2009)

I completely agree with you--Miralax only goes so far, I am also taking Align--helps somewhat, but it's hard to go to work at its worst, i've been down 5 days this time--last month it was 4---when it subsides I hope can go 4 weeks+ before another attack. This is scarry because I'm trying to keep a paycheck coming in too.


----------



## givemeabreaktolive (Jul 8, 2009)

I think the magnesium powder is italian, i personally buy it from Cyprus.I travel a lot but i havent seen it anywhere else. Its called "Magnesium pellegrino" - maybe look it up online? It does get all slushy or watery (if i take a lot) but it also works at a stimulant so i dont need to take anth else. I have to say it saved my life. I had to quit uni some years back cz it was all just getting to much but this really made my life so much easier.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Janet PEG stands for Polyethelene Glycol which is what Miralax is made of. Myralax is just a brand name, the actual "stuff" is the polyethene glycol, I am sure you have it in the UK.I started trying the 2 evening doses yesterday, we will see if still need a stiumant.Will do a search for the magnesium pellegrino...it sounds like ground up magnesium tablets.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Mary - is Miralax one of those things you have to mix with water and drink - like Fybogel etc?


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, you can put it in any liquid and it is completely tasteless and disolves completely, in that sense it is great. Also here in the US they have just come out with individual packages (aside from the bottles) which is convenient too cause you can carry several doses in your purse and if need be-like if you are going out to eat or are not at home-you can mix it with any liquid wherever you are, coffee, tea, Coke, whatever.I believe it is called Movicol in the UK. You really should try it, if it works for you it is a great solution.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Does it work the constipation and if so how long does it take to work?


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

It is an osmotic, that means it draws water in.It can work from the very first day! You can actually take it anytime but the standard is to take a dose at night, dissolved in liquid (anything from soup to coffee to coke!) before going to bed! Then you have to adjust the doses and the timing, like now I am taking around 6 or 7, in coffee or tea, and then before going to bed in a herbal tea (chamomille to help go to sleep).Also, it is widely used for colonoscopy preparation. And my gastro told me it was ok to use the gastro prep every now and then to get cleaned out. In that case you put I think it is 8 doses in 1 liter of water, shake it up, and drink a glassful every 15 minutes. If you have never done this before, plan to stay home and close to the bathroom!So, you should try it. If it works for you it is a great solution.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So are you having good success with it - or is it like most things - works for a while then quits?


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

As you well know by now, everything works differently for different people. For me it does not really work, the main problem I have is that I get insane GAS with it and that is extremely painful. The other problem is that since it is not a stimulant, if something doesn't stimulate me in the morning then the stuff is just slosh in there and very painful too. So it only works if combined with something else.That is why I was asking other people about their combos.However, you should know that many, many people have had great success with this powder. Some take one dose before going to bed, others take 2 doses, 1 at say 7 another at say 9pm; other people take 1 dose at night and 1 in the morning when they get up. As usual it is a process of trying. But that is why you should try it. It is easy to obtain and easy to use and tasteless/dissolves completely. If it works for you then it is great.Try it and let us know. Good luck.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

And yes, it is specifically for constipation.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I've been taking half a magnesium along with a senokot and yakult and lycopodium one night and carbo veg the next (seeing homeopath) and I've been having good success. And an odd spoonful of live rhubarb yoghurt has been helping. I'd like to increase the magnesium and lose the senokot completely but just feel at the moment if it's not broke why fix it?I tried something called Eliminease which is a powder you mixed with food, Fibresure and they did nothing for me - think I'm like you need the stimulant.Also trying acupuncture too - had first treatment this week but we had to stop half way through as I started to feel really nauseous.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Janet you know by now to GO WITH WHAT IS WORKING!Until it doesn't work anymore sighI always end up back with the Senokot, right now I am taking 4 8.6mg tablets at night, 2 and then 15 minutes later another 2. This seems to work better than 2 extra strenght at once. Unfortunately, for now anyway, I still need a stimulant. Wish I could stop. Not happening right now. The gastro always tells me to go with what works.Anyway, when your combination stops working then you can try the Miralax, or increase your magnesium. My understanding is people take from 600 to 1000 to have a good result the next morning.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I know - at the moment I'm doing OK so not wanting to rock the boat. One extra strength senokot and half a mag tablet with some lemon water last thing before I go to bed then hot lemon water on a morning with cereal for breakfast seems to be working. Then if I feel I have a problem I'll have a spoon of rhubarb yoghurt (take yakult on a night). Lycopodium and carbo veg seem to help too - still staying with the homepath for now but I think without the remedies I'd be OK. But you just worry will it stop - everything works for a while then seems to stop.I wish I could do without he senokot though but once I get into a pattern I may start to half them and reduce them gradually.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Good luck!Nothing has worked with any consistency for me, I am really worried. Made a 6 month follow up appointment with my gastro. I don't have much hope but who knows.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I find that though Mary - you have good days and days when there's nothing and then it kicks in again - why can't it just be "normal" all the time. I've always said if it wasn't for this bowel thing and constipation I'm fine and can cope with most things but this just does me in - it's constant - and you just dare not take your eye off the ball at any time - if I do that - I suffer - it's always a constant thing of will I won't I, dare I eat that or will it make it worse. My bowels will be the death of me and I'd just love for them to be normal like everyone else.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Janet I so understand you! I am constipated and in pain and discomfort ALL THE TIME! don't know how to sit anymore, what to wear, what to eat, when to eat what to take...Went to the beach this weekend with my boyfriend, who is a sweetheart. I adore the sun and the beach/sand/ocean. It was like heaven for me. Well this time around it was torture. Had "pebbles" stuck in there, so painful. Took 2 extra strength Senokot that night and yes went the next day but had to go several times during the morning (luckily it was drizzling), and that helped but didn't take care of it Still had stuff stuck in there that was really bothering me all day. And then one is on vacation, one has to "eat". The next day we came back home. Can't imagine that life will go on like this. It has been 6 years. One of these days I am scared that my colon will burst or just stop working altogether. This condition is truly taking the life out of me.It just gets consistently worse. The colonoscopy, barium enema, blood, thyroid all come back ok so surely there is something really wrong with me...Had to take a sick day on Tuesday, could hardly breathe, much less think...Took Miralax several times. Helped but I feel all the stuff still there.I went by the health store and got Peter Gillham's Natural Calm. It is magnesium citrate in powder form. It says 1 to 3 teaspoons. Now I am wondering how much to try and at what time of day.What a horrible subject! But really this is the only place where there are people who understand.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I've been taking mag with b6 but not sure what form the mag is in - been taking one at dinner time and I'm finding some days it works others it doesn't. Tuesday was there 3 times - Wednesday nothing and who knows about today Thursday!I've got some mag cit tablets on their own and maybe I give these a go. Also got some mag, Vit D and calcium yesterday that have betaine hydrochloride in which is supposed to help calciium and some of the tummy problems you can get - think it helps with bloating too.But like everything I can't take it till I'm not at work to see how it goes. Like you sick of it - my bowels depend my mood for the day!


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, I also have to schedule trying things because I HAVE TO get to work.The magnesium citrate tablets should work like any other laxative. Here it is widely used as part of a cleaning out procedure for colonoscopies so it should work however who knows how many pills, how long it will be effective etc. As usual since our system is not normal you never know.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I've just swopped to mag citrate tonight - had a word with the woman in the health food shop and she said mag with B6 it's the B6 that is causing the headaches. So will see what that does - it does make me feel tired but someone on here (think it was Kathleen) said take some Vit D with it to combat that.I've also got calcium, mag and vit d with betaine hydrochloride in and the woman in the shop said take that as it keeps your tummy right - not sure what she meant but will ask her the next time I'm down.I have to schedule anything new on a weekend - can't take the chance during the week when I'm working neither.Have you tried apple cider vinegar by any chance?


----------



## Peppermint317 (Jul 26, 2009)

I am now trying 3 doses of Miralax a day; 2 doses in the morning and one dose at night (4 doses seems to give me a lot of gas), with a stool softener twice a day. This seems to help when I stay on a strict regimen. The Miralax alone stopped working after like a year, no matter how much I took.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Janet I am taking 2 doses of Kristalose (powder lactulose) at night just before going to bed, and an antispasmodic 2x a day (dicyclomine) (1 half and hour before lunch, another before dinner). I think thisis going to work well! So far so good.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Oh I hope so Mary - fingers crossed.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Janet, so far it is working! touch wood pray cross fingersThis week I am finally beginning to feel a little normal! I am hoping to be able to go to my excercise class tomorrow morning!Still not quite there yet...doing my thing at 2 a.m. in the morning and then some after getting up to go to work.Still bloated etc but much better. I guess I still need to experiment a little more with the schedule.Have you tried lactulose in powder ? It has been around for a long time, they use it at homes for the elderly!


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I've been using the magnesium and B6 tablet - and keep thinking perhaps just try the magnesium on it's own - and as I only take half and one senokot that has been working. Last week I started some aloe vera juice and I find that works a bit in the beginning but then stops - Tuesday I was at the loo 6 times before I went to work and it wasn't watery BM but proper consistency BM's. So perhaps I keep swopping too.Never heard of the powdered lactulose - we get it in liquid form here but perhaps it's something I could look out for.Still would like to quit the senokot and see how the mag works for me but I did stop the magnesium pill for one night as I was having some sort of chills, bone aches, shaky feeling - which Iknow is my body saying something's not agreeing with me.But they say you should break from all supplements once per week - just to rest the body. But when you find a regime that works and it still includes taking senokot (still think I need a bit help with stimulating the bowel) you know yourself you're scared to change it in case it stops working. Trial and error all the way - we all know what it's like.


----------

